# Clipping Heels



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Any tips? For the life of me, I can't get the clipper blade under the heel hoof to trim it back. I've tried on 3 different goats and it's the same on all. I've had two farriers out since the first of the year and neither clipped the heels, just the sides and the toes - don't know whether they forgot the heels or didn't know any better. :shrug: Anyway, I had to wait until my hands got better in order to do it myself only to find out I can't!!! :GAAH: Is there a trick to it? :help: 

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the "heal" is the frog area and no you dont always have to trim this -- you run the risk of them looking weak in the pastern area if you trim it down to far.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> the "heal" is the frog area and no you dont always have to trim this -- you run the risk of them looking weak in the pastern area if you trim it down to far.


How do you know if and when it needs trimmed? There's a good 3/4 inch of hoof over the heel on both kids. The adults a little less. Is there a visual cue on when it's time?

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i am not visualizing what you mean

I will post pictures of trimming when I get a chance later today to give you an idea of what can/should be cut


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> i am not visualizing what you mean
> 
> I will post pictures of trimming when I get a chance later today to give you an idea of what can/should be cut


Okay. Maybe this will help. Here's a link to an illustration that shows the heel area I'm referring to. It's the one below the clipper pic on the right side of the page. The area has an arrow to it reading "trim hoof". Problem: I can't get my clipper blade under that hoof growth over the heel, same area as shown, to clip it back. Should I not be clipping it back? :?

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... ooves.html

Deb Mc


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Deb,
We just did this today. I know what you mean about the heel. When it's flat against the foot how do you get the scissors under it? It looks like it's part of the foot. Weird. 
And the dew claw. Did you do that? Thanks for the link. Hmmm. "it falls apart" I didn't even think that was to be clipped.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

MiGoat said:


> We just did this today. I know what you mean about the heel. When it's flat against the foot how do you get the scissors under it?


So are you going to try to clip it back at a later date? To me, it seems like removing the heel hoof growth would leave the heel, itself, susceptible to bruising and other injury. As it sits, it kinda' protects the heel like a boot would. On the adult goats, the growth is minimal. I think they may be wearing theirs down more by virtue of weight (PSI). Could not clipping it back cause problems down the road?



> And the dew claw. Did you do that?


Nope. :laugh:

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok you dont clip the heal if its flat you only do so when it looks like this:

http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... G_0110.jpg

you clip it to look like this
http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... G_0111.jpg


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Deb, was thinking about using a rasp..and coming from the heel down and back toward the front to see if that will make any difference in getting under it. Shoot it looks like part of the bottom of the foot. Smooth and no edges at all. She's on cement more now so maybe that will wear it down, or maybe that's what's wearing it down to look like that now?

Stacey the heel nail doesn't flip up at all like in those pictures. It's smoothly over and you can't get under the edge at all, in fact it doesn't look like there is an edge. I wish I took a picture if I remember I will next time we mess with her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

then you dont need to clip it -- leave it as is


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> ok you dont clip the heal if its flat you only do so when it looks like this:
> 
> http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... G_0110.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! Good illustrative pics. I guess not being able to get a clipper blade underneath is a good indication that it doesn't need to be done.

Migoat - It doesn't sound like your goats need to have theirs heels clipped either, not this time.

Deb Mc


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Deb,
I am going to agree with you and not rasp it! LOL They looked protective to me too as you mentioned.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

For what it's worth, my res does' heels did need clipped after all. I went ahead and did the kids' hooves Sunday, only the sidewalls, and had an experienced goat farrier come out today to take a look at them and do the big girls. Sure enough, both res does' were overgrown and way out of balance, albeit they were just clipped the end of March. Problem was, that person apparently didn't clip them properly. The new farrier today did a good job and got my goaties' hooves all squared away.  

Deb Mc


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

So that weird heel thing is normal?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

MiGoat said:


> So that weird heel thing is normal?


He says the heel part of the hoof pooches out and cracks and breaks from moisture and wear and tear. On my res does, the walls had not been clipped properly either and needed to be planed or balanced. He trimmed the hoof over the heel back to where it rises and becomes flush with the heel. Does that make sense?

Deb Mc


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't quite picture that Deb. But I am understanding if it's flush with the heel it's okay?
It is weird cuz it kind of "is" the heel. It lays over flat on the heel and you can't see a beginning to clip on it. The sides are flush with it and they look healthy..I guess I'll keep a watch on it.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

MiGoat said:


> I can't quite picture that Deb. But I am understanding if it's flush with the heel it's okay?
> It is weird cuz it kind of "is" the heel. It lays over flat on the heel and you can't see a beginning to clip on it. The sides are flush with it and they look healthy..I guess I'll keep a watch on it.


On my adult Angoras, the hoof covering the heel was extending out from the heel creating a shelf of sorts over the foot and pooching up. That is what he clipped off. On the babies, the hoof covering the heel does not extend out from the heel. Rather it is flat and flush with no turned up edges or overhang, just like the heel on a new shoe. I don't know how to describe it any better. <lol>

Deb Mc


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a good description. Thanks.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

You all inspired me to go out and clip the girls nails. They seem to grow faster out here in PA than they did in Tucson. Weather? Moisture in ground? Nutrition? I do not know why.


----------

